# [EVDL] Electric Vehicles USA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What are your experiences with Electric Vehicles USA.

Especially lead time and communication?

-- 
Brian in TX
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
really quite busy.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi i bought parts from them ie adc 8in motor /controller etc . excellent
phone etc reply . shipping was quick atleast for motor , controller had wait
coming out china [ ie kelly ] . sent updates on shipping while in route .
lonnie shipping cost was only 99.00 total , had shipped to a local store
had a loading dock ..lonnie



> Brian Pikkula <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > What are your experiences with Electric Vehicles USA.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "lcalarea47 @dslextreme.com" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 09, 2009 3:57 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Vehicles USA


> hi i bought parts from them ie adc 8in motor /controller etc . excellent
> phone etc reply . shipping was quick atleast for motor , controller had 
> wait
> coming out china [ ie kelly ] . sent updates on shipping while in route 
> .
> lonnie shipping cost was only 99.00 total , had shipped to a local 
> store
> had a loading dock ..lonnie
>
> On Tue, Jun 9, 2009 at 12:36 PM, Brian Pikkula <[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> >
> >> What are your experiences with Electric Vehicles USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Beware. They are not responding to email and noe thier phone is no
longer in service. It's been 3.5 weeks since I paid and have not
heard from them or received my order. I have started a dispute in
PayPal to get my money back.
Brian




> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > the past three years they have been great, but i've not been able to cont=
> act them for the last two weeks?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Beware. They are not responding to email and noe thier phone is no
longer in service. It's been 3.5 weeks since I paid and have not
heard from them or received my order. I have started a dispute in
PayPal to get my money back.
Brian


>
>
> _______________________________________________
Hi Brian,
Thanks for the update, hope that everthing works out OK for you.
Russell
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Electric-Vehicles-USA-tp23949948p24041480.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So sad. There have in the past been numerous warnings about EVA. This guy promises the moon and doesn't deliver. Still he catches some fish. He was last working out of Gilroy, California. I wonder where he is how? Lawrence Rhodes......

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This isn't the EVA in Peidmont SC? By Chance?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lawrence Rhodes" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 16, 2009 1:42 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Vehicles USA


>
> So sad. There have in the past been numerous warnings about EVA. This 
> guy promises the moon and doesn't deliver. Still he catches some fish. 
> He was last working out of Gilroy, California. I wonder where he is how? 
> Lawrence Rhodes......
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 


-- 
I am using the free version of SPAMfighter.
We are a community of 6 million users fighting spam.
SPAMfighter has removed 1176 of my spam emails to date.
Get the free SPAMfighter here: http://www.spamfighter.com/len

The Professional version does not have this message


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I ordered about $120 worth of parts from electricvehiclesusa.com back in
November 2008. They didn't come, so I called them up. They said they were
waiting for some shipment. Due to various things going on, and my project
needing to be put on ice, I completely forgot about it until recently, so I
didn't notice until I took up my project again. In the intervening eight
months or so, I never received anything from them, not even a message saying
the shipment was delayed. Now I cannot get in contact with them; their
phone line is disconnected, their website is down. I can only assume they
went out of business.

Yes, this is the company out of Piedmont, SC.

HOWEVER, don't confuse them with EVA, Electric Vehicles of America, in
Wolfeboro, NH. EVA seems to be just fine, as far as I can tell by looking
at their website.

A. F.



> Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This isn't the EVA in Peidmont SC? By Chance?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 10 Aug 2009 at 15:00, A F wrote:
> 
> > HOWEVER, don't confuse them [Electric Vehicles USA] with EVA, Electric
> > Vehicles of America, in Wolfeboro, NH. EVA seems to be just fine, as
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, August 11, 2009 12:26 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Electric Vehicles USA




> > On 10 Aug 2009 at 15:00, A F wrote:
> >
> >> HOWEVER, don't confuse them [Electric Vehicles USA] with EVA, Electric
> >> Vehicles of America, in Wolfeboro, NH. EVA seems to be just fine, as
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > Bob Batson at Electric Vehicles of America is a completely
> > different story.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So, would someone who knows like to summarize?
Could we have a wiki?
Is there one?

(archives =//= wiki)

if you need a place to park one, let me know
"evwiki.pachai.net" could be set up with pmwiki in no time.
(But it would be a blank page 

Seth

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Seth Rothenberg<[email protected]> wrote:
> > So, would someone who knows like to summarize?
> > Could we have a wiki?
> > Is there one?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 11 Aug 2009 at 13:14, Jon Glauser wrote:
> 
> > We had a wiki for a while, some time back. I even contributed a little
> > bit. But there was so little activity I think it went away? I think it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I get the EVlist in digest and can barely keep up with that. (I prefer
the digest, lets not start that conversation)

The only thing I think might be good is a pastebin with default 24hour
storage and ability to set permanent.

This would allow people to post pictures, videos, code and stuff and
then place only a link in the emails.
The question is would requireing poster to be a list member be enough to
keep the spam off.

The categories we could set up could allow searching from the archive.
ie circuits, installation photo's etc.



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While I've never done business with Electric Vehicles USA (formerly of 
http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/), I have noticed that they sold a 
bunch of Netgain motors without paying for them:
http://www.go-ev.com/Bad_Serials.html
and in turn the warranties are not valid. Sad.

And yes, this is a totally different outfit from Electric Vehicles of 
America in NH, run by Bob Batson. He has been doing this for years and 
always has a quick response time to my orders (and his rather 
conservative designs challenged my "that can't be done" reaction and I 
learned about John Wayland, this list, NEDRA, direct drive, etc 




> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > Too many similarly-named businesses, methinks.
> >
> > I wonder if your problem company is related to EV-USA, which I traded with
> ...


----------

